# Diesel Trucks



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Going to be in the market for a new truck in a year or so. Been thinking about a Diesel. What are the advantages of a Diesel over a regular gas engine? I am going to be using this truck to haul a 5th wheel trailer with a small fishing boat behind that so I want something that will pull it well. I will also be using this truck to drive to work each day, about 25 miles mostly freeway speeds. Also what about a 2500 vs a 3500 pickup. I was looking at a Ford Diesel 3500 the other day that I really liked the looks off.

Mark


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If hairy1 were here he could really give you some insight on this. Last summer we took the youth from our ward to Moab for a youth conference. Hairy had his Duramax pulling a HUGE trailer, and I was in my 97 K2500 (7.5l Vortec) pulling a small enclosed trailer full of gear. I had a hard time keeping up with him going up Spanish Fork Canyon.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 2003 F250 that is a diesel. And I love it. it gets better mileage than my 150 did and I can put my 4 wheeler in the back and pull my trailor with no problem.


----------



## Udink (Sep 10, 2007)

MarkM said:


> What are the advantages of a Diesel over a regular gas engine?


A diesel gets better fuel mileage and tows better than a gasser. My 7.3L Powerstroke gets 19 MPG on the highway. As for drawbacks, diesel trucks are generally more expensive, and diesel fuel is often more expensive than gasoline (at least where I live).



MarkM said:


> Also what about a 2500 vs a 3500 pickup.


This just comes down to what you're going to use it for. A 1-ton will pull more and has a bigger payload than a 3/4-ton, and I would guess that the average user only really needs a 3/4-ton.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

first off you should check out some other forums regarding diesel trucks I have a couple for you.
http://www.cumminsforum.com/
http://www.turbodieselregister.com/

when you read through these you will notice that some people having problems with their trucks, I believe most of this comes from the mods a person does to his truck. You can not change something without changing something else.

I myself just went Thur this change from a Gasser to a diesel and from my view point the diesel wins hands down.
I went with the Cummings for the reliability of the engine. As for putting mods on my engine not at this time, being stock it will pull and perform for my needs now. I have the newer 5.9 HO it is quieter and does not blow out all that black smoke as the others do.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am pulling about the same rig as you are desribing a 30ft 5th wheel toy hauler with 3 four wheelers and a small fishing boat behind it. We just switched from an F 350 v10 to the diesel f350 and the truck is great. We lifted it and put 35" on it and our dealer has had the truck in the shop 6 times and still can't get the back end from bouncing   . Love the steady power, milage is better but would not use it as a daily driver. Plus the prices are getting crazy on these trucks! I don't know where you are at but if int PM me and I will give you a name of someone to see in american fork if you are intrested in a Ford.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I tow alot and have had a few different trucks.

My consensus is the heavy 3/4 tons don't haul the weight as well as an old 3/4 ton.

They are trying to make them ride good and are sacrificing heavy springs for it.
If you are hauling a 5th wheel get a 1 ton or the airbags are a must for 3/4 tons.

I am very partial to the Duramax/Allison combo, but don't want to get in that debate.

Get the 1-ton and be done with it!

Get training wheels...Even better!


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

The pic is cropped for some reason or you would see the 20' trailer behind the 5th wheel.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice sandpiper! The chevy vrs ford debate is old, both make a nice product it is what you like best. Good to know we will have another member of the "double's army" hauling up parleys! *()* *()* *()*


----------



## Diesel (Sep 14, 2007)

Diesel trucks, got to have'em! Nothing compares when towing. I'm on my third diesel truck and wouldn't own anything else. I'm a Cummins man but that Ford Super Duty is looking mighty fine!


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have been a diesel mechanic for over 15 years, There is not a gasser out there that will compare to a diesel when it comes to power,torque,fuel mileage, and longevity, I have rebuilt a few 5.9 cummins with over 800,000 miles on them and they only needed a minor rebuild. I firmly believe that a properly maintained diesel will last well over a million miles.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

We have been towin with a 93 GMC 6.5 Turbo 260,000 miles still going strong.

Even if just got an 05 Duramax for the 5th wheel.

Both 3/4 ton.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

jeff70 said:


> I have been a diesel mechanic for over 15 years, There is not a gasser out there that will compare to a diesel when it comes to power,torque,fuel mileage, and longevity, I have rebuilt a few 5.9 cummins with over 800,000 miles on them and they only needed a minor rebuild. I firmly believe that a properly maintained diesel will last well over a million miles.


I agree a well maintained engine will run forever. But its the truck that is going to take the beating and may not last that long.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I was looking at a Ford Diesel 3500 the other day that I really liked the looks off.
> 
> Mark


It's good to see your father has enstilled the Ford blood in you. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, this is something I'm pretty interested in just because I keep getting told that as soon as we get some bills paid down, I just might be able to buy a new truck...... So, I've been kicking around the diesel vs gas idea too. What would you recommend if all I was doing was driving a wheeler into the back of the pickup and possibly pulling a pop up trailer? I'm guessing with that light of a load, the 3/4 would be plenty and then some?? Is there anything smaller or should I just plan on the standard 3/4? I wouldn't do any upgrades... I'd just want a truck I can start, get in and drive off... it'll probably be about as stock as I can keep it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive wondered the same thing also. I would love a diesel, But in all reality I dont really have anything that a gas wouldnt pull just as well. I was thinking about trading in my frontier on a new truck, ITS A HARD CHOICE. Im getting 18 mpg now on the highway, & my buddys 06 powerstroke is getting 26mpg hwy?? Its worth the extra fuel price for that many more mpg I think. I was looking at the new Titans (NICE), but for the 45 thousand price tag I could get a new powerstroke. Dont ya just hate decisions????


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are not pulling any heavy loads that require a diesel engine then I would not spend the extra money for one. They cost a lot more money to maintain than gas engines. However they will last longer and have better resale value. People that say they are getting 26 mpg from a diesel are probably just reading their computer average MPG, when in reality if they actually figure it out manually, they will find they are not. I have a 7.3 Powerstroke that says I get 18-19 mpg, when really I am only getting about 13 mpg. For you Riverrat, with what you are going to do with it I would just get a half ton truck. It will do everything you need, be alot better ride, get as good or better gas mileage than a diesel and will cost a lot less. I personally have to have a diesel to pull my 30' 5th wheel with my 23' ski boat behind. The V-10 I had before just wouldn't cut it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

People that say they are getting 26 mpg from a diesel are probably just reading their computer average MPG, when in reality if they actually figure it out manually, they will find they are notI called BS also until we went on a trip. We went from his house in Tremonton to the Phillips on main street in St george on just a little more that 15 gallons, 383 miles. He even runs 35" toyos. I guess he put about 2 grand into a chip & exhaust, but it sounds like it would be well worth it in my book. I have a cousin that has a newer dodge & he claims he is getting around 28. I thought he was full of it also until I saw what my buddy was getting. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> In your case a 1/2 ton would be plenty of truck. The hard part will be deciding which brand and what options. Ain't life a b1tch? :mrgreen:


My last was a 3/4 Chev and I wound up getting about 16 mpg out of the gas engine... it was ok but the ball joints started going in the front end.... Now I'm in a little rice burner and while it only costs about 30 to fill it, the mileage isn't all that spectacular compared to my big truck and honestly... I just miss it. When I get a new one, I've heard that standard cabs (not extended or crew) is now considered an "option" instead of stock and I've also heard some stuff about manual being that way also?? Do I have to get an extended cab automatic now or can I get as basic as basic gets without being charged for it?? I do like the power of a diesel and the thought of extra mileage is awfully tempting.... but if I can get away with a little less, then I'll probably do it. I just know my little fourbanger now is not going to do much for me.... I'm not going to be ok with taking Parleys in first gear because of the load. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> RR77, If you only have 4 cylinders then you are missing 4 cylinders! Any of the newer V8 powered half tons will do what you need. I never dreamed anyone would actually buy a truck without a V8!


 :lol: I totally agree.... I'm not a riceburner type of guy.... I've always had big trucks until this one. Now replacing it has me looking for some answers. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if your going to be pulling a 5wheele and a small boat. i would go with the diesel. also make shure you get the extend cab if not you will wish you did after.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*If you go Ford...*

Again, not to debate brand X vs Y, but if you go Ford; I have heard from several sources that the older engine (2 designs ago, I believe) 7.3L is indestructible and will go for ever and have excellent gas mileage; I believe the last year it was used was '03??? However, the newer models have had serious issues as well as much worse mileage partially based on the newer emissions requirements.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to disagree with the ones telling rr77 to get a 1/2 ton truck, I have drove a 1/2 ton most of my life, but i have always wish that I had the 3/4 ton. i finally upgraded and now have a diesel and 3/4 ton. this will meet any needs i have now and in the future. I plan on keeping it stock.
the diesel gets better mileage than my old 1/2 ton and I do not have worry about weight issues any more.
has for the trans, I like the manual trans, most auto's will not handle the torque from a diesel unless you rebuild the trans.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Full Size*

I've always thought there were 2 main reasons to get a full size truck: 1) Space (interior and in the bed), and 2) Payload.

Based on that, it has always seemed to me that getting a half ton full size is the vehicular equivalent of Levi Lovin'. It's alright, but hey why not have more? When you go 3/4 ton, you're set on both fronts. Sure the light trucks will tow stuff under 5000 pounds reasonably well, but then you head up Daniel's canyon at 40 mph and have to put up with the indignity of a 3/4 ton diesel passing you on an uphill grade while towing a 30 foot 5th wheel.

Get the TORQUE.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Full Size*



threshershark said:


> I've always thought there were 2 main reasons to get a full size truck: 1) Space (interior and in the bed), and 2) Payload.
> 
> Based on that, it has always seemed to me that getting a half ton full size is the vehicular equivalent of Levi Lovin'. It's alright, but hey why not have more? When you go 3/4 ton, you're set on both fronts. Sure the light trucks will tow stuff under 5000 pounds reasonably well, but then you head up Daniel's canyon at 40 mph and have to put up with the indignity of a 3/4 ton diesel passing you on an uphill grade while towing a 30 foot 5th wheel.
> 
> Get the TORQUE.


Or, Be a man and leave the woman's 5th wheel at home.  I always laugh when I see a camp full of trailers, 5th wheels, motorhomes, satellite dishes, big ATV's etc...What's the point of even leaving the house? Running water, a sh#tter, stove, microwave, TV.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: Where's the pukey guy?

Grow something betwixt your legs girls!   

There, that ought to rile em up.

Sorry about the hijack. My point was, buy a Toyota Riley.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

RR77 if I was you I would get a 3/4ton then put airbags on it. I dont think they cost a whole lot and will make your ride better. Also if you go with a chevy or gmc (not starting anything here guys) 2004 or higher diesel you will more than likely have allison transmission in it which is an amazing automatic tranny. My buddy has a 07 GMC and he can switch to manual or automatic. So if he is pulling something he can select his gears. I might be wrong but I think the 06's have the same feature. Go to the store and get Novembers issue of Diesel World, it has some good information in it on towing capacity, and some other things.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The only gas motor that compares to any of the diesels is the 8.1 with the allison. I own one and chose it over the diesels. Pulling a load off the line the diesel gets up quicker. Pulling up a hill the 8.1 will lead the diesels. There is about a 2 MPG difference when pulling between the two, although the diesel gets several MPG better empty. I pull heavy loads and even doubles. Parts and fuel are cheaper for the gas motors. Good luck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Full Size*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > I've always thought there were 2 main reasons to get a full size truck: 1) Space (interior and in the bed), and 2) Payload.
> ...


I guess it is obvious that you don't have the above mentioned toys or you would understand. I have had my years of "man camping" with nothing other than a sleeping bag and fishing rod and if you didn't catch fish you didn't eat. But then I grew up got married and had a child and if I want to be outdoors they better be comfortable or I will hear about it. I can pull up 3 ATV's my trailer, and my boat with the our truck the "cookie monster"

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd21 ... G_1535.jpg

*()* *()*


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

RiverRat77 hey, for us folks on the forum, while you are out shopping for new trucks,go test drive a new Tundra and let us what you thought about it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Full Size*



orvis1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > threshershark said:
> ...


Told ya I'd get you riled up. :wink:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I never really have needed a big old loud smokey diesel truck to prove my manhood but I'll tell you this..my nephew showed up at the deer camp with a spankin new Ford diesel (I think it is the twin turbo model) pickup... Man..what a nice truck...VERY VERY QUIET and not one dang bit of smoke! Sure will be nice when all your old trucks wear out and are replaced with these new quiet, fuel effecient, less polluting models! Oh, and one more thing you boys...stop putting those new chips in those old trucks..you already pollute so bad that it is only a technacality that you're still on the road!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The cookie monster spurts no smoke she is not the 08 model I saved 15K and stuck with the 07 model. That 08 is sure nice but 60K sticker ouch!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Funny thing about new deitels is, when you first get them you are amazed at how little they "stink" while running,then they start to break in, and then they are as smelly as any-other one...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I sure to like the pulling power and fuel mileage they have.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Icatchem, I did get your PM. I haven't actually gotten into the market for a big truck yet. I will drive a Tundra when I do and will also drive the Titans.... my truck now is a Nissan and I like em a lot. That price tag will be hard to eat when I do get a new truck but I'll certainly take my time and drive a lot of them before I run in and make a decision. I must admit, I had a problem with the "loud, smoky Diesels" but if they've kinda taken that problem away, it will certainly make them a little more attractive. Who knows, now that I have custody of my daughter, it may be a while yet before I get that nice new truck but at least I'll have plenty of advice to consider when I finally get around to looking.


----------

